# How long should I wait for second egg to hatch?



## KEVJAM815 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have six Homing pigeons, four of them have paired up laid eggs, the first two hatched (babies #1 & #2) almost three weeks ago & babies are looking great.
The other pair was a little slower to pair up & nest, their first egg hatched Friday, Its now Sunday morning & still no baby #4, how long should I wait before I remove the egg? I'm assuming it should have hatched if it was going to right??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd leave it there another week. Not hurting anything. And you just never know.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

If the egg does not appear clear, I would give at least another 24 hours.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Most of the time they will hatch together but if they start setting right after the first egg is laid they can hatch as much as two days apart. if it has not hatches by tomorrow I would take it out of the nest.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I'd leave it there another week. Not hurting anything. And you just never know.


I would not keep it in the nest for another week. It may not be hurting anything right now but if it is a rotten egg and it breaks it would not be healthy for the baby to be in that mess and a broken egg can atract critters and insects.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If it has not hatched by now I probably is nevr going to. PLUS even if it did the size difference it may not survive. As it would so much smaller and get fed less. Pls he paret give pigeon milk for about 4 to then have a mix of milk and grain. 5 days late sounds like the egg is no good. PLUS you should be see any piping th egg if it is trying


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I always leave them for 5 days, I like to leave it there so that the young one can use it as support and warmth, kinda similar to having a young one next to it. I would not leave it longer than 5 days after the first hatch, as said, it may burst.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I always leave them for 5 days, I like to leave it there so that the young one can use it as support and warmth, kinda similar to having a young one next to it. I would not leave it longer than 5 days after the first hatch, as said, it may burst.


That was the reason I thought to leave it there, maybe till the baby was about 7 days old. But if you think it might break, then that wouldn't be good either.


----------



## KEVJAM815 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's. Still no baby #4 as of this morning. I guess I will pull the egg this afternoon. Might wait till tomorrow afternoon, that will be five full days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I leave it about a week because of the reasons mentioned.. the one baby does seem to benefit from being propped up next to it.


----------



## KEVJAM815 (Sep 8, 2013)

Went ahead & tossed it last night. Poor little fella.


----------

